# Dead Palestinian babies and bombed mosques - IDF fashion 2009



## Kilo_302 (24 Mar 2009)

http://www.haaretz.com/hasen/spages/1072466.html


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (24 Mar 2009)

Yea,....and?


----------



## 1feral1 (24 Mar 2009)

Another Unit's unpolitically correct T-shirt. 

Seen worse.

Just media hype.

OWDU


----------



## GAP (24 Mar 2009)

Black humor has been around forever....if you can't handle it, ignore it....


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (24 Mar 2009)

One day Kilo might not just "post and run".......but I doubt it.


----------



## 2 Cdo (24 Mar 2009)

I wonder if I can order some of them for myself!


----------



## GAP (24 Mar 2009)

2 Cdo said:
			
		

> I wonder if I can order some of them for myself!



and then go for a stroll through the local university campus.........  ;D


----------



## 1feral1 (24 Mar 2009)

GAP said:
			
		

> and then go for a stroll through the local university campus.........  ;D



Ha! Or go for a brisk walk thru some of the subs of western Sydney. One time after 2003, I wore my 'No slack for Iraq' t-shirt just go get groceries, not thinking, and I got the most dirtiest of looks from arabs. Have not worn it since. One could get away with wearing such up here, as its still the Australia it was 35 yrs ago.  ;D

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## 2 Cdo (24 Mar 2009)

Back during the first Gulf War I bought a T-shirt from the states with a big Iraqi flag with the statement below it saying "Wanna burn a flag, burn this one!"

I got great results wearing in the market district of downtown Ottawa! a fun night was had by all.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (24 Mar 2009)

I like the looks I get with my Infidel t-shirts ;D


----------



## Kilo_302 (24 Mar 2009)

I don't think its a problem when a unit makes a T-shirt along the lines  of "We came, we saw, we destroyed" etc, but these shirts seem to glorify the killing of women and children, and are also somewhat racist. If they merely mentioned killing Hamas fighters, that would be a different case altogether.


----------



## aesop081 (24 Mar 2009)

:boring:


----------



## Sythen (24 Mar 2009)

oh I agree.. T-Shirts are no place for sarcasm or controversy.. Because we all know if its on a T-Shirt its serious business.. I know myself, personally, am gonna go out and kill a bunch of women and children because the T-Shirt I saw said its ok..

/sarcasm


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (25 Mar 2009)

Until they shrunk in the stomach, :-[ I had 2 "Hitler World Tour" shirts even though I detest even the slightest "Nazi" references like the one on Seinfeld.

A T shirt is hardly any kind of yardstick.....


----------



## Jarnhamar (25 Mar 2009)

Seems distasteful.

Then again in Petawawa skulls of any sort seem worse than a swastika.


----------



## 1feral1 (25 Mar 2009)

[q





			
				Kilo_302 said:
			
		

> but these shirts seem to glorify the killing of women and children, and are also somewhat racist.



Hamas fighters come in both sexes along with underage gun toting terrs in trg or worse.

Women are not innocent as you may think. Plenty of enemy females out there willing to slap on a suicide vest or point a LOADED rifle at any of us, and with this raise their children to be suicide bombers themselves. Perhaps thats what the T-shirt is saying - get both a terr and its offspring, a 2 for 1 deal. I don't see this T as the slaying/open murder of innocents. She (on the T) is not holding a baby bottle is she!

EDIT: I used to have a T-shirt that had a Russian in the sighting pic of a C1, with the phrase "Shoot To Live, Rule No. 7.62". We sold over 200 of them, no big deal.

OWDU


----------



## Fishbone Jones (25 Mar 2009)

Flawed Design said:
			
		

> Then again in Petawawa skulls of any sort seem worse than a swastika.



They still on that kick there? Hell, that's been going on for years then. :


----------



## chris_log (25 Mar 2009)

But of course, having a picture of Che (one of communism's great mass murderers) on your t-shirt is perfectly acceptable. 

Not really on the politically incorrect line, but my buddy had a shirt he wore at work that said "customer service" below a hand giving the one-fingered salute. It made me giggle. 



> Then again in Petawawa skulls of any sort seem worse than a swastika.



Do explain.


----------



## Rowshambow (25 Mar 2009)

There is an 18 min "film" on youtube, it was also featured on 60 min. you should all check it out. Just search for:

PALLYWOOD

It gives some good insight to what can go on over there to appease our western bleeding hearts! I saw it yesterday as part of a media awareness program.


----------



## 2 Cdo (25 Mar 2009)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> Until they shrunk in the stomach, :-[ I had 2 "Hitler World Tour" shirts even though I detest even the slightest "Nazi" references like the one on Seinfeld.
> 
> A T shirt is hardly any kind of yardstick.....



Hey Bruce I had the same shirt! I really got a kick out of two of the entries on the back of it,

Invasion of England-Cancelled
Invasion of Russia- Cancelled.


----------

